# Possible Creosote Issue But Not Sure



## emagdnim0701 (Feb 8, 2021)

Background: I recently smoked a brisket this weekend and majority of it tasted fine. However, there were a few bites on random spots of the crust that would have this really bad acrid taste (nothing spoiled because my stomach is fine after eating so much). Some slices are good some others I bit into and threw out. These bad spots were really only a tiny portion of an inch in length of the slice. The meat past the smoke ring was fine.

I've always been aware of burning a clean fire and sometimes I do get some smoldering but I quickly fix this as I never leave my fire untended. I don't think a few minutes of smoldering while I am fixing my fire would cause this because I've smoked many other meats just fine with zero issues as stated above. Also the fact that not every bite of the crust contained this acrid flavor. I would imagine if it was a bad fire, majority of the brisket would taste likes this 100% of the time.

One change I did do this time which I have never done is closed the firebox door and left the vents open. I have always left the door open, but this time around I was experimenting with temps while having a closed firebox door.

What I did learn recently is that creosote can build up on the grates and walls of the smoker. I do have a bad habit of building a fire while everything is closed and choking out the fire when I am done. I've done this many times recently and I think the creosote built up on the grates hence probably explaining why certain spots tasted acrid.

I have two questions- is this likely a creosote issue as described? What is the best way to clean-up my smoker? Will burning a very hot fire and hosing down work?

Help is greatly appreciated. It is one thing to share sub-par meat to friend and family but another issue completely to have this taste be present.

Additional information:
Pit: 20x36 offset by Pits by JJ. Square firebox
Temps: 275+-25
Wood: oak splits, roughly 16 inches long give or take 1inch


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 8, 2021)

I will step up with a couple of questions for you as I am sure others who will read this will also be wondering.  Can you be specific about the pit you are using and the temperatures you were riding.   Also tell us about the wood and what size splits you were using.

Did you brush/clean the grates before you started?  I personally doubt that creosote deposits on the pit caused your trouble.  Most pits have a build up.

*EDIT:*  Thanks for editing your post above with add'l info.   Is your wood dry?   Were you able to maintain a flame during the cook and avoid white smoke?  
I took a look at your pit here, very nice!    It appears to me that the firebox is plenty big for that pit and should be a good performer.  
I am betting your wood is a bit green yet.


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you for the response. I added the additional information into the thread post. In response to the last question, I did not brush the grates. I sometimes bring the temperature really high then brush and let it ride out for a bit. This time I was in a rush and didn't really brush the grates. I was pretty quick to start cooking.


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Feb 8, 2021)

For the most part yes I had avoided white smoke (no more than any other cooks). The wood came from a reputable dealer and I have been using the same cord for other cooks. Since you mentioned it, I did cook with a closed firebox door. Maybe not enough oxygen for this particular cord of wood?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2021)

If you smoke chamber is a little humid, smoke or creosote will collect at the top of the smoker and drip down on you meat. Could that be the issue?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2021)

Good Call Dan!!! That makes a lot of sense. I just saw a short video from a Lang Class where the instructor mentioned periodic scraping and hosing out the smoker ceiling for just that reason. Speaking of hose cleaning, there was a video I  saw years ago, of the Lang company owner, Mr Lang?, hosing out a Hot Smoker to clean the grate and walls. Lots of Steam and Schmutz flying around and the smoker looked New. The Drain Valve made getting the water out eazy. He let the heat of the smoker dry it out...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 9, 2021)

I noticed early on that flaky deposits would build up on the inside of the smoker with time and if you let it go pieces could fall down on the cook. I brush it out before every cook and then brush the grates. IMO the smoke should flow around and over the cook and not just sit there. Airflow. Your closed firebox idea may have some merit...


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for the responses. It looks like I just have to consider everything and add a little more TLC to the process (clean grates, a hose down every now and then, and just leave the firebox door open) and not rush the process.


----------

